# Anyone used the Unbelievable desserts with splenda" coo



## htc (Sep 27, 2004)

Hi, has anyone used this book yet?  What recipes did you like and which did you not like?  Thanks!


----------



## mudbug (Sep 27, 2004)

Just saw that book at Costco this weekend.  We use Splenda a lot and use the same amounts as we did using sugar.  seems to work fine.


----------



## Audeo (Sep 28, 2004)

Splenda is, very simply, a miracle.  It astounds me how well it cooks.  Responds equally in baking as it does at higher temperatures in candy-making.  And even its "raw" taste is palatable.  This stuff is amazing.  And I can finally use it to create holiday goodies for those pals with diabetes.

Big fan here.


----------



## donnaohooh (Sep 28, 2004)

I haven't seen the cookbook but did look up a strawberry rhubarb recipe on the Splenda website.  It made a wonderful pie.  It's very easy to cook with.  Donna


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Sep 29, 2004)

i always think that nothing genetically modified or something is the best casue everythingy can harm the body.


----------

